# Felicity Huffman sentencing tomorrow



## applecruncher (Sep 12, 2019)

(Varsity Blue college admission cheating scandal)

Do you think she will get some prison time?

Hard to say....judge might want to send a message.
But I'm predicting stiff fine, community service... maybe house arrest.


----------



## hearlady (Sep 12, 2019)

I think it will help that she did take some responsibility.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 12, 2019)

One report said they thought she would get a month in jail.

That would give her enough material for a docudrama or a mini-series about her life behind bars.


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 12, 2019)

I respect that she owned up to what she did, I just scratch my head and wonder as to why she would have done such a thing just to make sure her kid gets into college of her choice? Well it’s a good lesson for any parent who’s gonna try this nonsense again.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 12, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> One report said they thought she would get a month in jail.
> 
> That would give her enough material for a docudrama or a mini-series about her life behind bars.



At first prosecutors asked for 4 months in prison, now they're asking for just 1 month.  Then I saw where lots of people including Eve Longoria wrote letters to the judge.  Hmmm. Well, we'll see.


----------



## Trade (Sep 13, 2019)

I'm sick and tired of seeing these entitled rich people get off with a slap on the wrist. 

If it were up to me she would get 20 years of hard time on the rock pile.


----------



## Kimwhiz (Sep 13, 2019)

I heard that her kid didn’t know she was doing it and she cried asking her mom why she didn’t believe in her. That would be a lifetime of punishment for me. But she does deserve jail time also just like the rest of us would.


----------



## rgp (Sep 13, 2019)

Was this a public supported college ? Or completely private college ?

I have not followed this, so educate me......what crime did she commit ? I know from the news, that she used her influence & some money to get her child into [a] college correct? But how is that criminal ?


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 13, 2019)

Trade said:


> I'm sick and tired of seeing these entitled rich people get off with a slap on the wrist


If it  were me, they'd give me a life sentence from using $10 petty cash to buy more coffee for the lunch room.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 13, 2019)

No prison. If it were a prison for money crimes only then that would be different. Prisons are one step above Hell.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 13, 2019)

Felicity is scheduled to face the judge at 2:30 today.

@Trade 

Her husband William H. Macy (Jerry Lundegard in "Fargo") might respond to your post as follows:


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 13, 2019)

Felicity got *14 days in prison, 1 yr probation, 250 hrs commuity service, and $30,000 fine.*.

She reports to prison in 6 weeks.


----------



## win231 (Sep 13, 2019)

Well, she was sentenced to 14 days & fined $30,000.  Which means she'll be fingerprinted, photographed, papers filled out & signed, then she'll be sent to her nice home with an ankle bracelet - like Paris Hilton was.   http://www.cnn.com/2007/SHOWBIZ/TV/06/07/paris.hilton/
Yeah...that will certainly send a message.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 13, 2019)

What happens to the bribe money? The school can't keep it, or can they?


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 13, 2019)

_BOSTON — Actress Felicity Huffman, one of the biggest names caught up in a college-admissions scandal that rocked elite universities around the country, was sentenced to 14 days behind bars on Friday for her role in the sweeping scam. _

(full article)
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...days-prison-college-cheating-scandal-n1054106


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 13, 2019)

Wooooo.   14 whole days in the big house.   That'll be a lesson to them all.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 13, 2019)

I wonder why Felicity's husband,actor William H. Macy wasn't indicted too. He had to know what she was doing for their daughter,very strange.
As for the other well known actress in this scandal,Lori Loughlin,she has plead not guilty with helping her daughters getting into USC. I find her to be more arrogant than Felicity, in her mind she hasn't done anything wrong.Whenever her case comes up,I hope she gets a much longer prison sentence than Huffman did


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 13, 2019)

3 months in prison and $50,000 fine would have been better.
Felicity is now a convicted felon, not something to be taken lightly.

@moviequeen1

Lori Loughlin will most likely be convicted and get about a year in prison and a very steep fine.  Yes, she is arrogant.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 13, 2019)

_"I have a fantastic relationship with money. I use it to buy my freedom."_ - Gianni Versace


----------



## rgp (Sep 13, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> 3 months in prison and $50,000 fine would have been better.
> Felicity is now a convicted felon, not something to be taken lightly.
> 
> @moviequeen1
> ...



  For this ?

 "and she has been charged with conspiracy to commit mail fraud and honest services mail fraud, a charge that carries a sentence of up to 20 years, according to The New York Times."

 Do you just hate this woman ? As I read it, all she did was try to secure the best for her child. If you had her money & influence ? ...You wouldn't ?

 I do not see the crime ! In fact, I have never even heard of "honest services mail fraud" ?

 A college has a product for sale,...."education" if she is willing to pay an inflated price for it ? Why should we care.

 Now if you know how or why, this actually effects us ? Please share you knowledge.


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 13, 2019)

What’s happening to the people who took the bribe?


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 13, 2019)

@rgp 

Obviously you need to read up on the cases - both Felicity Huffman & Lori Loughlin.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 13, 2019)

Trade said:


> I'm sick and tired of seeing these entitled rich people get off with a slap on the wrist.
> 
> If it were up to me she would get 20 years of hard time on the rock pile.


Don't be ridiculous.  Her "crime" was trying to get her kid a college education.  She was given a two week jail sentence and a $30K fine.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 13, 2019)

rgp said:


> all she did was try to secure the best for her child. If you had her money & influence ? ...You wouldn't ?


She paid to have her daughters SAT scores altered to show she scored better than what she did.  Did she think so little of her daughter, to do that, behind her back?  That she wasn't smart enough to pass her SAT without helping her?  

To me, it's a betrayal.  She cheated on behalf of her daughter. I don't care how much money one has...let the child get through life on their own merits without cheating!  They'll learn to study harder to achieve their goals.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 13, 2019)

They are rich.  Their children will be fine, whether going to a 2nd tier college, or none at all.  With parents who are stars in the industry, there will always be some place for them.  In the meantime, some kid who worked hard for admittance lost a chance to get in.  It's theft.


----------



## Lara (Sep 13, 2019)

I wonder how many rich & famous are out there that also did this in the past? And how long did this go on? They've probably made it past the Statute of Limitations. That's so sad.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 13, 2019)

Lara said:


> I wonder how many rich & famous are out there that also did this in the past? And how long did this go on? They've probably made it past the Statute of Limitations. That's so sad.


Duhh (not you Lara!)  George W. Bush went to Harvard & Yale.  You think he went on Merit?  Anyway, Legacy Kids get first preference.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 13, 2019)

win231 said:


> Ya really think that's a big deal?  Bill Clinton is also a convicted felon.  And his daughter is married to one.  So are a whole bunch of other celebrities.



So?
You forgot to mention quite a few. Like Jerry Sandusky.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 13, 2019)

Pepper said:


> They are rich.  Their children will be fine, whether going to a 2nd tier college, or none at all.  With parents who are stars in the industry, there will always be some place for them.  In the meantime, *some kid who worked hard for admittance lost a chance to get in.  It's theft.*



Yes, this is the real crime. Felicity saying she just wanted her daughter to have a "fair' chance is BS.  She was NOT trying to give her daughter a fair chance - she was trying to give her daughter yet another advantage.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 14, 2019)

Huffman seems truly contrite to me, and accepted her sentence without whining.  Her daughter was apparently furious and devastated by her parents' lack of confidence in her abilities.

Not so for Lori Laughlin, her husband, and daughters. Their crimes were far more egregious and their their arrogance may cost them big-time. As it should.

For the record, I'd be scared sh!!less if I had to go to any level of jail or prison, even for 2 weeks. Martha Stewart describe it as a horrifying experience.


----------



## Trade (Sep 14, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> *and $30,000 fine.*.



$30,000. Wow, that's sure gonna hurt. 

https://thecelebscloset.com/felicity-huffman-married-husband-children-net-worth-earnings-assets/


> In 2005, Felicity Huffman’ salary was around $260,000 per episode of the second season of television series, Desperate Housewives. Her salary got increased and reached $390,000 and later reached $400,000 per episode of Desperate Housewives in 2009 and 2010.
> 
> Similarly, she purchased an elegant family home at Sopris Mountain Ranch near Basalt, Colorado in 1997. The house speared up to 5,000 square foot.
> 
> Likewise, her husband, William H. Macy’ net worth is around $25 million and the combined net worth of the couple is $45 million.


----------



## rgp (Sep 14, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> @rgp
> 
> Obviously you need to read up on the cases - both Felicity Huffman & Lori Loughlin.




 I have, and that is what she has been charged with.........If you know better?/know more ?, please inform us.


----------



## rgp (Sep 14, 2019)

Gemma said:


> She paid to have her daughters SAT scores altered to show she scored better than what she did.  Did she think so little of her daughter, to do that, behind her back?  That she wasn't smart enough to pass her SAT without helping her?
> 
> To me, it's a betrayal.  She cheated on behalf of her daughter. I don't care how much money one has...let the child get through life on their own merits without cheating!  They'll learn to study harder to achieve their goals.




 I agree, but she was not charged with any of that. She was charged with the fraud charges I noted in an earlier post.


----------



## rgp (Sep 14, 2019)

Pepper said:


> They are rich.  Their children will be fine, whether going to a 2nd tier college, or none at all.  With parents who are stars in the industry, there will always be some place for them.  In the meantime, some kid who worked hard for admittance lost a chance to get in.  It's theft.




  How is it theft ? How did anyone lose a chance to get in ?

   Small kids lose a chance to get in on the football/basketball teams. Why? because the larger kids have the advantage of being ..... larger. And making the team. 

 So here the wealthier kid has the advantage of being ..... wealthier . How is it any different. ? We all tend to use , whatever we have, to get what we want, to get to wherever we wish to go in life.

And speaking of basketball & football.....what does their scholastic ability have to do with _them_ "getting in" ? And do you really believe that to even score a minimum they do not have scholastic coaches / proctors ?.........give me a break.

And again, college is no longer the last bastion of education. They have become a business plain & simple. And their product is this so-called education. Now if a parent is willing to pay $15,000 more for that product, how is that any different than paying more for any product ?

Do you think that the guy down at the Chevrolet store is going to say no,.... if you offer to pay $15,000 more for one of his cars?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 14, 2019)

I agree that the rich can buy what they want but IMO that does not include paying someone to change a kids test scores in order to give them an advantage.

IMO the only reason that Felicity Huffman and the others feel bad about what they've done is that they got caught and nothing more.

They bought their way into this mess and now they are buying their way out of it. 

*“Integrity is doing the right thing, even when no one is watching.”*— C. S. Lewis


----------



## rgp (Sep 14, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I agree that the rich can buy what they want but IMO that does not include paying someone to change a kids test scores in order to give them an advantage.
> 
> IMO the only reason that Felicity Huffman and the others feel bad about what they've done is that they got caught and nothing more.
> 
> ...




  "IMO the only reason that Felicity Huffman and the others feel bad about what they've done is that they got caught and nothing more. "

  Agree here.......

  "They bought their way into this mess and now they are buying their way out of it."

Here as well......But again, I compare to their advantage of wealth - v- an athlete's advantage of [usually] size. Again, we all use what we have.

 One _plays_ their way in.............the other_ pays_ their way in.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 14, 2019)

rgp said:


> "IMO the only reason that Felicity Huffman and the others feel bad about what they've done is that they got caught and nothing more. "
> 
> Agree here.......
> 
> ...


Yes, I saw your post and I don't agree.

IMO if you want to buy your way into college or Heaven you do it the old fashioned way by donating a building or making an endowment but you don't hire someone to commit a crime by falsifying admissions test results or making up stories about your kids athletic ability, that's just stupid.


----------



## rgp (Sep 14, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Yes, I saw your post and I don't agree.
> 
> IMO if you want to buy your way into college or Heaven you do it the old fashioned way by donating a building or making an endowment but you don't hire someone to commit a crime by falsifying admissions test results or making up stories about your kids athletic ability, that's just stupid.




 In a way, isn't it all the same ? I mean a school IMO should be about education, scholastic ability or achievement . Not money in any fashion, or the ability to be good at a sport .


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 14, 2019)

rgp said:


> In a way, isn't it all the same ? I mean a school IMO should be about education, scholastic ability or achievement . Not money in any fashion, or the ability to be good at a sport .


I understand the point that you are trying to make but in this case, the people conspired with others to commit a crime in an effort to get their kids into a school.  If the people walked in the front door and paid the school a fee to essentially take their kids off their hands I wouldn't have a problem with it.  In this case which is a crime, the only ones that benefit are the criminals that alter the records.  In my example, the money paid directly to the school would benefit the school and the people that attend.  Life is not fair and being rich or paying for special treatment is not a crime even at Disneyland, the happiest place on earth, people can pay a fee that allows them to jump the lines for rides and get other forms of special treatment.


----------



## rgp (Sep 14, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I understand the point that you are trying to make but in this case, the people conspired with others to commit a crime in an effort to get their kids into a school.  If the people walked in the front door and paid the school a fee to essentially take their kids off their hands I wouldn't have a problem with it.  In this case which is a crime, the only ones that benefit are the criminals that alter the records.  In my example, the money paid directly to the school would benefit the school and the people that attend.  Life is not fair and being rich or paying for special treatment is not a crime even at Disneyland, the happiest place on earth, people can pay a fee that allows them to jump the lines for rides and get other forms of special treatment.




 Well I guess we're at our impasse ? 

 I just think that some of this fueled by some sort of hatred , of the rich, that a percentage of Americans seem to carry  ? There are rich & non rich, our worlds are not the same, never will be.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 14, 2019)

I was reading in today's Wall St.Journal about this case.The eldest daughter,Sophia is extremely upset by what her mom tried to do,not believing in her.Sophia told her mom'I don't know who you are anymore'.
I feel sorry for Sophia and her younger sister,Georgia to be humilated by the two most  important people in their lives. I would hope they can move on somehow ,but I bet the rift between Sophia and her mom will take yrs to mend if at all


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 16, 2019)

Felicity began serving her sentence yesterday.
Up @ 5, breakfast @ 5:30, lunch @ 10:45, dinner @ 4:30.
That's downright inhumane.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 16, 2019)

Double RR's 'Who gets the money?
Yea, who's pocket is the money going to find it's final resting place, that would be of interest.
$30,000.00 fine, mercy, carry my old bones to the jail house

Trade's post on the money these folk's gross:
 Yea, judge really whacked  her didn't he/she, huh?.


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 22, 2019)

I think the biggest criminal here were the officials that took the bribes because they're the ones that actually took a spot from someone else by forcing in the likes of Huffman and others. Yes what she did was a crime and unethical but were not talking dangerous criminal mastermind here. This was a feel good prosecution and sentence to make a point.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 22, 2019)

WhatInThe said:


> Yes what she did was a crime and unethical but were not talking dangerous criminal mastermind here. This was a feel good prosecution and sentence to make a point.


Absolutely true.  Our criminal justice system has more than one agenda.  Sometimes jail time is meted out for reasons other than getting dangerous criminals off the street.  Sentences being passed out in this scandal is a perfect example, and one that most Americans applaud.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 22, 2019)

What about the children that mummsy & daaaddy bribed their schools? Did they get kicked out of their schools? Will they have trouble getting in other schools? Will this ruin them for life? Should we send them money?


----------



## gennie (Oct 22, 2019)

The wealthy, well-known or respected in their chosen field suffer more from loss of prestige and popularity than from a few days in jail or a fine.  Those losses can last a lifetime and hugely affect future income.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 22, 2019)

gennie said:


> The wealthy, well-known or respected in their chosen field suffer more from loss of prestige and popularity than from a few days in jail or a fine.  Those losses can last a lifetime and hugely affect future income.


j
True. I read that both Felicity and her husband are being avoided like the plague. .Job opportunities and party invitations have dried up. Average folk like us aren't crying  in our pillows about Felicity, but the big bucks earners get used to "living the good life" professionally and personally and they face a new reality.


----------



## rgp (Oct 22, 2019)

I'll say it again.......she used what she had, to do the best she could for her kid. No different than most any parent........Or at least I hope so anyway.


----------



## DaveA (Oct 22, 2019)

rgp said:


> I'll say it again.......she used what she had, to do the best she could for her kid. No different than most any parent........Or at least I hope so anyway.


So does the kid who robs a pack of cigarettes at the local 7-11.  He uses his skill(?) and quickness to get what he wants to enjoy.  

He and the rich bas###ds who stole spots from more qualified but poorer kids (with no connections) are no different.   The only real difference is the kid at the 7-11 will most likely get a proportionally stiffer sentence.


----------



## gennie (Oct 22, 2019)

rgp said:


> I'll say it again.......she used what she had, to do the best she could for her kid. No different than most any parent........Or at least I hope so anyway.



And what lesson was she teaching her kid?  Was it "Gee, my Mom and Pop don't think I'm smart enough to succeed on my own" OR "So that's the way to get what I want.  Just buy it."


----------



## rgp (Oct 22, 2019)

DaveA said:


> So does the kid who robs a pack of cigarettes at the local 7-11.  He uses his skill(?) and quickness to get what he wants to enjoy.
> 
> He and the rich bas###ds who stole spots from more qualified but poorer kids (with no connections) are no different.   The only real difference is the kid at the 7-11 will most likely get a proportionally stiffer sentence.




 Apples & oranges.......


----------



## rgp (Oct 22, 2019)

gennie said:


> And what lesson was she teaching her kid?  Was it "Gee, my Mom and Pop don't think I'm smart enough to succeed on my own" OR "So that's the way to get what I want.  Just buy it."




  Like I said, ya use what ya have.

   ""So that's the way to get what I want.  Just buy it.""

 Don't we all do that , everyday ?


----------



## Pepper (Oct 22, 2019)

No, we all don't cheat others everyday.  I know you don't consider buying a spot which denies someone else to be cheating, so let's leave it at that.


----------



## rgp (Oct 22, 2019)

Pepper said:


> No, we all don't cheat others everyday.  I know you don't consider buying a spot which denies someone else to be cheating, so let's leave it at that.




 How is it cheating ? We all have known for years that upscale schools & Ivy league schools are not for everyone/blue collar people. Even if we [our kids] had the grades / IQ, to qualify , if we can't afford the tuition ? What difference does it make ? I don't see this as being much different.

 As I have said before, I see much of this as just more of the jealously [hate] of the rich.

 We buy the tickets, to view the films that make these folks beyond wealthy, they are , applauded , revered, etc & so-on.......Well when they achieve , why are we so surprised/insulted, when they use what they have earned , to their advantage? We, [by virtue of putting them on this pedestal] have taught them that they are [above] us.....and so they believe that they are.

_This is not for you, but for me._..so-to-speak.


----------



## rgp (Oct 22, 2019)

Pepper said:


> No, we all don't cheat others everyday.  I know you don't consider buying a spot which denies someone else to be cheating, so let's leave it at that.




 So you are ready to_ leave it at_, insulting me........interesting.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 22, 2019)

It's always been true that wealthy kids got in if their people bought buildings, endowments, etc.  And I'm NOT insulting you, I'm typing as fast as I can!


----------



## Pepper (Oct 22, 2019)

Off topic,  I'm starting to really appreciate you, but don't tell yourself that, it's a secret.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 22, 2019)

I know quite a few people from blue-collar families who went to ivy-league colleges and did fine.  Two of my cousins went on scholarship, and became very successful/wealthy.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 22, 2019)

My son is one of those people, applecruncher.  Believe me, there was no way I could have helped him, but when the top schools want someone, a way is usually found by the institution itself. 

Princeton is now tuition free, for every student, regardless of family income.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 22, 2019)

Re: Princeton, I found this: (and Stanford has a similar program)

_At *Princeton*, parents making less than $140,000 do not pay *tuition*. Those making less than $60,000 are covered for *tuition*, room and board. Those making between $60,000 and $120,000 only pay a percentage of room and board. *Princeton* covers more for families with lower incomes. _


----------



## Pepper (Oct 22, 2019)

Thanks for expanding on Princeton.  Aren't they wonderful to do that!  These Ivy and other top schools are sitting on billions of endowment cash.


----------



## rgp (Oct 22, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> I know quite a few people from blue-collar families who went to ivy-league colleges and did fine.  Two of my cousins went on scholarship, and became very successful/wealthy.




 That's terrific, they made it on a scholarship.[that was their help] paid the way.....does that mean they should be the only ones allowed in?


----------



## rgp (Oct 22, 2019)

Pepper said:


> My son is one of those people, applecruncher.  Believe me, there was no way I could have helped him, but when the top schools want someone, a way is usually found by the institution itself.
> 
> Princeton is now tuition free, for every student, regardless of family income.




 Where's the money coming from ?


----------



## Pepper (Oct 22, 2019)

rgp said:


> That's terrific, they made it on a scholarship.[that was their help] paid the way.....does that mean they should be the only ones allowed in?


They were merit based.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 22, 2019)

rgp said:


> Where's the money coming from ?


The money has been made over the years by donations, legacies and endowments to the top schools.


----------



## rgp (Oct 22, 2019)

Pepper said:


> They were merit based.




So the higher income of successful  parents in general is _not_ merit based ?


----------



## rgp (Oct 22, 2019)

Pepper said:


> The money has been made over the years by donations, legacies and endowments to the top schools.




  What happens when that runs out ?


----------



## Pepper (Oct 22, 2019)

rgp said:


> What happens when that runs out ?


It doesn't.  It keeps on pouring in.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 22, 2019)

rgp said:


> So the higher income of successful  parents in general is _not_ merit based ?


Not necessarily.  I worked Admissions at a top University.  Legacy kids account for an overwhelming amount of admissions; wealthier kids too BUT the majority of these kids have always had access to the best schools, tutors, enrichment programs All of their Lives, so it seems to generally sink in.  A valedictorian at a lousy high school may be the smartest in their schools which aren't as demanding compared to the upper echelon schools; however, many are more than deserving of a chance in the big leagues.

I'm not too naive; I know Life is slanted.  When you're born into it, the ride is easier, so why bother to cheat when you've got it already?


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 22, 2019)

rgp said:


> I'll say it again.......she used what she had, to do the best she could for her kid. No different than most any parent........Or at least I hope so anyway.



Nothing wrong with doing the best for your kid, but what these parents did was against the law.   No matter how you spin it or whitewash it, it was against the law.  Period.


----------



## Linda (Oct 23, 2019)

I think Felicity is out of prison either today or tomorrow.   She admitted she did wrong and took her punishment.  We will see how it goes for the rest of them.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 23, 2019)

She's supposed to be released next weekend.


----------



## rgp (Oct 23, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> Nothing wrong with doing the best for your kid, but what these parents did was against the law.   No matter how you spin it or whitewash it, it was against the law.  Period.




 Not trying to spin anything........But they had to really dig to find the law she broke......fraud by mail??? And at that time...a possible 30 years in jail.....


----------



## rgp (Oct 23, 2019)

Pepper said:


> Not necessarily.  I worked Admissions at a top University.  Legacy kids account for an overwhelming amount of admissions; wealthier kids too BUT the majority of these kids have always had access to the best schools, tutors, enrichment programs All of their Lives, so it seems to generally sink in.  A valedictorian at a lousy high school may be the smartest in their schools which aren't as demanding compared to the upper echelon schools; however, many are more than deserving of a chance in the big leagues.
> 
> I'm not too naive; I know Life is slanted.  When you're born into it, the ride is easier, so why bother to cheat when you've got it already?



 That's part of it......IMO anyway, they are so used to doors just opening for them, they are at a loss when one does not.

 BTW.....My mother worked at the University of Cincinnati , in admissions for several years....LOL! not that,that means anything, jus sayin' She worked there during the Neil Armstrong years....introduced me to him. Nice guy.


----------



## 911 (Oct 23, 2019)

There is a huge difference with paying for a favor......Here’s $20,000.00. Let my kid in to your school.
AND
An illegal act.........Here’s $20,000.00. Please change my kid’s SAT score.

One may be slightly unethical, however, acceptable in society, but the other is illegal.


----------



## DaveA (Oct 23, 2019)

rgp said:


> Apples & oranges.......


Not in my book. Stealing is stealing. If you approve of stealing, as long as you can pick and choose what you steal, that's up to you.  

I would guess that most folks know a crook when they see one. Maybe these wealthy folks don't have the appearance of thieves but the poor kid does.


----------



## 911 (Oct 23, 2019)

All anyone wants is a level playing field. If I’m the poor kid and he’s the rich kid, why does he get certain perks over me? We all know that there are instances in life where things just aren’t fair. We have all been a victim of being treated unfairly at some point in life. But, we learn to adapt and overcome that unfairness. It’s instinctive to us as humans.

Like someone once said, “When life throws you a lemon, make lemonade out of it.”


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 23, 2019)

Another thing: the rich kids usually won't need to work/have a career and often don't even want to go to college aside from the socializing aspect.


----------



## rgp (Oct 23, 2019)

911 said:


> All anyone wants is a level playing field. If I’m the poor kid and he’s the rich kid, why does he get certain perks over me? We all know that there are instances in life where things just aren’t fair. We have all been a victim of being treated unfairly at some point in life. But, we learn to adapt and overcome that unfairness. It’s instinctive to us as humans.
> 
> Like someone once said, “When life throws you a lemon, make lemonade out of it.”



  "why does he get certain perks over me? "

 There are constant perks, for the financially better off. That's why they drive nicer cars, live in nicer neighborhoods, etc. 

 "We have all been a victim of being treated unfairly at some point in life. But, we learn to adapt and overcome that"

 Can't say that i have actually.....


----------



## Liberty (Oct 23, 2019)

rgp said:


> "why does he get certain perks over me? "
> 
> There are constant perks, for the financially better off. That's why they drive nicer cars, live in nicer neighborhoods, etc.
> 
> ...


When I was a teenager, my mom told me that I wouldn't be able to walk down a busy street without meeting someone that was better looking, smarter, or richer than I was before reaching the corner so "get used to it kid, because that's how life is."


----------



## 911 (Oct 23, 2019)

rgp said:


> "why does he get certain perks over me? "
> 
> There are constant perks, for the financially better off. That's why they drive nicer cars, live in nicer neighborhoods, etc.
> 
> ...


That’s because you are the rare exception. I think we would all agree with that.


----------



## rgp (Oct 23, 2019)

Liberty said:


> When I was a teenager, my mom told me that I wouldn't be able to walk down a busy street without meeting someone that was better looking, smarter, or richer than I was before reaching the corner so "get used to it kid, because that's how life is."




Exactly......!


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 23, 2019)

Not true!  I've done it several times. I just hate those 3AM walks though.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 23, 2019)

Everyone knows what is right and wrong. But some just think money lets you get away with everything,  until it doesn't.   That's when the tears and regrets start to flow. Anyone who watches court TV have seen that scene many a time.


----------



## rgp (Oct 24, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> Not true!  I've done it several times. I just hate those 3AM walks though.




  LOL!!


----------



## Liberty (Oct 24, 2019)

Yes, you can be just as miserable as you want to be, so "how miserable do you want to be?"
Best to concentrate on enjoying your life...that's certainly valuable time well spent.


----------



## rgp (Oct 24, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Yes, you can be just as miserable as you want to be, so "how miserable do you want to be?"
> Best to concentrate on enjoying your life...that's certainly valuable time well spent.




 That has always been my slant on things. I mean there is nothing wrong with being ambitious , and striving for success but........I really believe that at some point, maybe we should just come to terms with who we really are and what we are. And realize that if we are healthy? That's about 90 % of it right there. The rest is icing .

There will always be, those with more....I can't imagine them being any happier than I. 

 I wish them all that they want.......so long as they hurt no one else while achieving / acquiring it.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 24, 2019)

rgp said:


> That has always been my slant on things. I mean there is nothing wrong with being ambitious , and striving for success but........I really believe that at some point, maybe we should just come to terms with who we really are and what we are. And realize that if we are healthy? That's about 90 % of it right there. The rest is icing .
> 
> There will always be, those with more....I can't imagine them being any happier than I.
> 
> I wish them all that they want.......so long as they hurt no one else while achieving / acquiring it.


Absolutely...study after study has been done, showing beyond having enough funds for the creature comforts of life, (to live life comfortably) there is no correlation between having more and more money and happiness.  Sometimes I even think it works in the reverse.  Some folks don't have any time and just rush from one thing to another, like flies lighting for a second here and there.  Don't think we realize how that can change us.

You sometimes just need to sit and rock and look at nature to absorb the beauty within. Think it is cumulative, you know:
*‘Not everything that can be counted counts and not everything that counts can be counted’ (attributed to Albert Einstein)*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 25, 2019)

Can't wait to see her prison tatts.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 25, 2019)

Felicity was released today.

https://www.cnn.com/2019/10/25/us/felicity-huffman-release/index.html


----------



## Seeker (Oct 25, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Felicity was released today.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/10/25/us/felicity-huffman-release/index.html



I like the way she handled this but I only hope that she is sincere about her words.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 26, 2019)

I wonder where she will be doing her community hours?


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 26, 2019)

@moviequeen1 

Don't know yet. Bet photographers will be watching. I'm betting she'll just grit her teeth, so to speak, and do what she has to do. Another thing, she's on parole for a year I think. Parole Officers can and do show up at your home day or night 24/7 without notice.
BAM BAM BAM!


----------



## win231 (Oct 26, 2019)

rgp said:


> I'll say it again.......she used what she had, to do the best she could for her kid. No different than most any parent........Or at least I hope so anyway.


You can justify any crime committed by any parent with that logic.
Armed Robber:  "I was only doing it to feed my kids."
Drug Dealer:   "
Forger   "
Burglar  "
Embezzler


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 26, 2019)

win231 said:


> You can justify any crime committed by any parent with that logic.
> Armed Robber:  "I was only doing it to feed my kids."
> Drug Dealer:   "
> Forger   "
> ...



Absolutely!  It's still a crime, however you spin it or try to justify it.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 27, 2019)

Seeker said:


> I like the way she handled this but I only hope that she is sincere about her words.


I have a strong feeling she is.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 27, 2019)

Isn't it sad how fame and fortune can create the ability for such shallowness in people. No one can legislate morality, that's for sure.  There's an old saying, money doesn't change anyone it just "unmasks" them.


----------



## rgp (Oct 27, 2019)

win231 said:


> You can justify any crime committed by any parent with that logic.
> Armed Robber:  "I was only doing it to feed my kids."
> Drug Dealer:   "
> Forger   "
> ...




I disagree, a drug dealer is a drug dealer....That is not the same as a mother/father doing the best they can for their offspring.


----------



## win231 (Oct 27, 2019)

rgp said:


> I disagree, a drug dealer is a drug dealer....That is not the same as a mother/father doing the best they can for their offspring.


The similarity is getting something by committing a crime.  Doesn't matter whether it's money, valuables, or getting your kid into school with bribery & fraud.
You are nitpicking to try to make it OK.


----------



## rgp (Oct 27, 2019)

win231 said:


> The similarity is getting something by committing a crime.  Doesn't matter whether it's money, valuables, or getting your kid into school with bribery & fraud.
> You are nitpicking to try to make it OK.




I'm not trying to make anything OK...I just disagree with the fact that it is considered a crime. It is no different than saying it is a crime, that you can afford a Cadillac , while I can only afford a Ford.

People in this country hate the wealthy...Without them, this country would be suffering . {and no I'm not wealthy]
It is the wealthy that hire the rest of us, and provide the means for us to live a decent life.....so long as we learn to live within our means.

Once again, a kid good at a sport, [football for example] gets into a college on that advantage....and it is no secret that many of them have tutors all through school, and are still essentially unemployable after "graduation"....unless they really were a standout _sport_ star during school. Then in so many cases they are hired on their name.

How is that any different than a kid with wealthy parents , getting in using that wealth, as their advantage ? They are both fraudulent in terms of SAT scores, and or scholastic achievement.

The difference is, much of America likes football...[sports]. So that makes it OK.

If she _knew_ the law, & broke that law....then yes she needed to be prosecuted. I say, we need another look at that law.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 27, 2019)

rgp said:


> People in this country hate the wealthy...Without them, this country would be suffering . {and no I'm not wealthy]
> It is the wealthy that hire the rest of us, and provide the means for us to live a decent life.....so long as we learn to live within our means.


You would have made a great slave.


----------



## win231 (Oct 27, 2019)

rgp said:


> I'm not trying to make anything OK...I just disagree with the fact that it is considered a crime. It is no different than saying it is a crime, that you can afford a Cadillac , while I can only afford a Ford.
> 
> People in this country hate the wealthy...Without them, this country would be suffering . {and no I'm not wealthy]
> It is the wealthy that hire the rest of us, and provide the means for us to live a decent life.....so long as we learn to live within our means.
> ...


LOL - Bribery & Fraud are not crimes.  Maybe she needed a place to stay for 11 days & a few free meals.


----------



## rgp (Oct 27, 2019)

Pepper said:


> You would have made a great slave.




 Excuse me ?


----------



## rgp (Oct 27, 2019)

win231 said:


> LOL - Bribery & Fraud are not crimes.  Maybe she needed a place to stay for 11 days & a few free meals.




 LOL, neither bribery or fraud.......just willing to pay a higher price for a product.


----------



## win231 (Oct 27, 2019)

rgp said:


> LOL, neither bribery or fraud.......just willing to pay a higher price for a product.


I see.   Still LOL'ing.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 27, 2019)

rgp said:


> I'm not trying to make anything OK...I just disagree with the fact that it is considered a crime. It is no different than saying it is a crime, that you can afford a Cadillac , while I can only afford a Ford.
> 
> People in this country hate the wealthy...Without them, this country would be suffering . {and no I'm not wealthy]
> It is the wealthy that hire the rest of us, and provide the means for us to live a decent life.....so long as we learn to live within our means.
> ...



The difference, as you well know is that bribery and fraud are against the law.  Getting in to college because your parents are alumni or because they donated a building is not.  The law is the law until it isn't.  If you don't like it, talk to your congressional representatives.  People do not get to choose which laws they obey, rich or not.  You may not consider the law fair but it's still the law.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 28, 2019)

opinions-bunch
facts-limited
court room statements, strained through high dollar counsel-unknown
Judge's decision, sifted through  what components: career goals, unknown
how many other factors determining how case was viewed by those that made decisions-grand jury, DA, court system?
High profile-you betch'a , too many eyeballs on case- all to proceed very carefully
I remain ignorant, too limited material


----------



## rgp (Oct 28, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> The difference, as you well know is that bribery and fraud are against the law.  Getting in to college because your parents are alumni or because they donated a building is not.  The law is the law until it isn't.  If you don't like it, talk to your congressional representatives.  People do not get to choose which laws they obey, rich or not.  You may not consider the law fair but it's still the law.




  Didn't I just say ?..... not far back........If she knew the law & broke that law, then yes she should be prosecuted. I went on to say I think we need to take another look at the law.

   "Getting in to college because your parents are alumni or because they donated a building is not."

 And even here....aren't we splitting hairs ?........Donating a building is not a bribe of sorts ??....C'mon.


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 28, 2019)

I still say the college officials that took the bribes and forced the applicant into a slot that would've gone to someone else is the real criminal because it is their responsibility to ensure a level playing and more importantly keep the integrity of their stated policy.

Huffman was wrong and unethical but was it a true crime. The facilitator and college are the criminals here.(Weren't there some tax issues and fraud?)

Note on drug dealers brought up. Now even though they would not exist without the addict/buyer the laws and enforcement seem to de emphasize their role-oh they're sick send them to rehab. Don't necessarily agree nor am I saying Huffman needs some kind of ethics rehab but it seems the customer in a criminal dealing seems to get a break like addicts, johns etc so why not a parent.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 3, 2019)

Her sentencing and time spent are a joke.  She got a mere 14 days but only served 11.  *Seriously!?*


----------

